# I used to hate cats. But now......Post your cat!



## reptileKev81 (Apr 6, 2012)

I LOVE THEM lols

I've always been a dog person, and never wanted a cat.
Then after watching episodes of the trailerpark boys, I changed my mind, I didn't hate them anymore (obviously Bubbles was my fave character)

Then 2 days ago, my brother brought this little cutie home:






I fell in love with her instantly, she is soooooo cute! He named her Wednesday.

My brother and his workmates rescued her along with 2 of her siblings. 
We think she is only a couple weeks old, so my brother is playing the part of her surrogate mum, lol

Stray cats that live behind the back of the warehouse where he works gave birth to them recently. Anyways, there was fear of them being run over by the forklifts and the big boss was gonna take the babies to the RSPCA. So my brother and 2 other workmates took one home each instead. Sadly, kitty number 4 was ended by a forklift 

We're currently feeding her with a bottle, and have a vets appointment tomorrow.

Just wanted to share the cute photo with you. She is just a little bit bigger than a can of coke lols

Anyways, we've never had a cat before let alone a newborn-ish one, so we are taking it to the vets tomorrow.

I feel kinda bad for her being away from her mum, but she seems o have accepted us as her family  And we figured it would be better than leaving them to run around in the warehouse where they can get hurt, and grow into a feral cat in the wild.

So any tips for a new cat owner.I already know the one about danger to natives so we will put a bell on her, feed her well and raise her as an indoor cat.

Oh yeah, post pics of your kittys too, i'd love to see em 

Cheers
Kev


----------



## Snakewoman (Apr 6, 2012)

The female is the black and white one, her name is Krystal. The black one is Sam, he's my baby


----------



## blakehose (Apr 6, 2012)

These 2 are always good fun! MUCH bigger now though...


----------



## shaffycat (Apr 6, 2012)

this is our boy LEO
View attachment 246163
View attachment 246162
and yes he is the worlds most spoilt cat... lol but I love him to bits


----------



## Stompsy (Apr 6, 2012)

This is Benedict. This was taken the day I went to look at all the kittens. The rest kept running away but Ben followed me around the room just watching me. Instead of me picking a kitten, he picked me!


----------



## Khagan (Apr 6, 2012)

Its eyes look very yucky. Make up some warm salt walter, and gently wipe them with a cotton ball.


----------



## Flaviruthless (Apr 6, 2012)

Poor little persian Tiger. He got shaved....


----------



## SYNeR (Apr 6, 2012)

I've always been a cat person.
I love how they seem to have such an attitude at times.

After I lost my cat around 10 years ago, I couldn't get another.
I didn't want to have to replace her and the thought of becoming attached to another animal and then losing it again like that..

That's why I opted for something different and got into reptiles.


----------



## cwebb (Apr 6, 2012)

i cant add a photo of thumpa cos im on my phone , but mums had him for 16 years and he is a boossssssssss
i love him haha he has a serious attitude
never scratches or bites no matter what you do to him
he weighs 8 kilos and is just awesome haha
dont really like other peoples cats that are psycho and scratch and stuff.. thumpa just saunters around the house and sleeps inr andom places, and only wants something to do with us when hes hungry haha


----------



## CaptainRatbag (Apr 6, 2012)

Poor thing^ Did she have matted fur? Thats the hard thing with long hair cats.
But then, I dont mind a shaved pussy at all

Pic 4/ Batec (pronounced 'Bar-teck' is my 16 year old Russian Blue. Notice the fancy head gear.... It is his 'anti brainwave manipulation, mind control ray beam deflector helmit' which he uses when you try to get him to do something.... like wake up or do something! :lol:

Pic 3/ speaks for itself :lol:

Pic 1/ A great big pussy ^

Pic 2/ Another way of getting rid of fur balls on a cat^


----------



## Cold-B-Hearts (Apr 6, 2012)

i have a photo of a python eating a cat but it got taken down last time i posted


----------



## RSPcrazy (Apr 6, 2012)

Here's my Chocolate Burmese, Mr.Kitty.

I'm always telling him, "NO MR.KITTY!!! THATS A BAD MR.KITTY!!!"

Sorry for the poor iPhone pictures.














Trying to hide





Trying to blend





And of course I'm all about getting the cute photos. Say cheese


----------



## sunny_girl (Apr 6, 2012)

reptileKev81 said:


> Then 2 days ago, my brother brought this little cutie home:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks like she might have cat flu... Lucky you have an appointment at the vets, make sure you ask them, could be lethal for such a little one. All the best with her


----------



## reptileKev81 (Apr 6, 2012)

Yeah, she had heaps of gunk in her eyes when he brought her home 
We've been trying to kkep it clean, do cats get conjunctivitis? I remember my dog had it once.
But yeah, thats the main reason for the vets visit, to make sure she is well and gets better


----------



## Khagan (Apr 6, 2012)

reptileKev81 said:


> Yeah, she had heaps of gunk in her eyes when he brought her home
> We've been trying to kkep it clean, do cats get conjunctivitis? I remember my dog had it once.
> But yeah, thats the main reason for the vets visit, to make sure she is well and gets better



As sunny_girl said it may be cat flu. But with any luck it might just conjunctivitis or such from not being looked after by the mother, just keep them clean with the salt water till you get to the vet is all you can do.


----------



## montysrainbow (Apr 6, 2012)

CaptainRatbag said:


> Poor thing^ Did she have matted fur? Thats the hard thing with long hair cats.
> 
> But then, I dont mind a shaved pussy at all
> 
> ...



CaptainRatbag u r HILLARIOUS :lol: lol


----------



## sunny_girl (Apr 6, 2012)

reptileKev81 said:


> Yeah, she had heaps of gunk in her eyes when he brought her home
> We've been trying to kkep it clean, do cats get conjunctivitis? I remember my dog had it once.
> But yeah, thats the main reason for the vets visit, to make sure she is well and gets better



Does she have any discharge from her nose? The only thing I would say would be keep her away from any healthy cats you have until she's been checked but it sounds like you don't have any anyway.
It's great if you are getting her to take a bottle, what milk are you using?
Whenever I have had kittens (or pups) that little without mum I have found they love to sleep on your chest (where they can feel your heartbeat) or some use a clock under a blanket to mimic the heartbeat and make sure shes nice and warm.


----------



## shaffycat (Apr 6, 2012)

OMG akarsha.... love the pic of Benedict - absolutely gorgeous and love the expression and eyes. we had a blue point siamese girl for 18 years and after she joined her mum in kitty heaven I was devastated so I decided to get another furbaby and LEO is our new cat.

Siamese are the best and they will talk to you - ours did


----------



## reptileKev81 (Apr 6, 2012)

No discharge from her nose or anything.
We are feeding it the pet's milk from the supermarket. We did ask at pet stores but they told us we would have to get formula from the vet, and the pet milk would do for the time being.

And you are right about her being near the heartbeat, its as if she is permanently stuck to my brothers chest, haha, although she does venture off for short little curious adventures, but she usually returns in a few minutes. I have a feeling this kitten is gonna be spoilt, lol


----------



## Kitah (Apr 6, 2012)

There are a few viruses that are quite common in cats, particularly kittens, which can cause conjunctivitis, sneezing etc. So good thing you're taking her to the vets tomorrow- she'll need seeing and most likely an eye treatment. As to diet, preventative care etc I won't go into that- the vet will with you tomorrow  but if you do have any questions feel free to ask

I have four ratbags, all 'rescues' or adopted  Taz is the oldest- a brown and white tabby, at about 3.5yo, Kit is a about 2.5-3yo, Amber 2-2.5yo and terra is about 1.5yo  

This is all our of them together- youngest terra on the left, then amber, Kit and taz to the right. Funnily enough they just happened to line up like this,in order of age  






Taz:









Kit:













Amber:













Terra:


----------



## Snakewoman (Apr 6, 2012)

Those cats are awesome Kitah!


----------



## JungleManSam (Apr 6, 2012)

Kitah the CatLady


----------



## sunny_girl (Apr 6, 2012)

Naww... I can't upload any pics of mine but my boy looks likes Kitahs 'Kit' same markings only a lighter Ginger and long hair, we got him from the RSPCA 6 yrs ago, his name is Chester. My other girl I have only had for a couple of months (if that) she was found hanging around the hospital on and off for months, then was there for about 3-4 days straight, we gave her some tuna because she was so skinny and hungry and that's all we had. She was then taken to the vet where they checked for a microchip, they called the owners but they had moved away and I assume just left her  I took her home and she's now part of the furniture. We called her Georgie she's about 2


----------



## Kitah (Apr 6, 2012)

It seems as though some people on APS have dubbed me the crazy cat lady.. dunno why, I rekon its TOTALLY uncalled for  

Here are a few quick pics of an outdoor cat run I made for my feline 'pride.' took a little while to do but I love making things, so was great fun! Sorry about the pic quality, these were taken after the last few beams etc were added, and it was getting dark...











I shall stop posting excessive numbers of pictures now


----------



## Flaviruthless (Apr 6, 2012)

CaptainRatbag said:


> Poor thing^ Did she have matted fur? Thats the hard thing with long hair cats.
> But then, I dont mind a shaved pussy at all



Lol! I was going to make a joke about it... Then I thought nah, I'll keep it PG  We used to get the three of them (we used to have a himalayan x persian, a chinchilla x persian and a full persian - tiger) shaved in summer because it was more comfortable for them and easier for brushing.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Apr 6, 2012)

Kitah :) said:


> It seems as though some people on APS have dubbed me the crazy cat lady.. dunno why, I rekon its TOTALLY uncalled for
> 
> Here are a few quick pics of an outdoor cat run I made for my feline 'pride.' took a little while to do but I love making things, so was great fun! Sorry about the pic quality, these were taken after the last few beams etc were added, and it was getting dark...
> 
> ...



if you spend this much time on cats when do you have have time for reptiles???


----------



## Kitah (Apr 6, 2012)

My animals mean everything to me.. setting that up was a one of occasion when I moved back home  I'd rather set them up well to start with to keep them happy  Besides, I did this before I delved deeper into the world of reptile keeping- only had a turtle back then (January)


----------



## dragonlover1 (Apr 6, 2012)

Kitah :) said:


> My animals mean everything to me.. setting that up was a one of occasion when I moved back home  I'd rather set them up well to start with to keep them happy  Besides, I did this before I delved deeper into the world of reptile keeping- only had a turtle back then (January)


I love animals too but I can't help thinking that cats are the antithesis to reptile keeping as they are natural born killers.


----------



## Stompsy (Apr 6, 2012)

shaffycat said:


> OMG akarsha.... love the pic of Benedict - absolutely gorgeous and love the expression and eyes. we had a blue point siamese girl for 18 years and after she joined her mum in kitty heaven I was devastated so I decided to get another furbaby and LEO is our new cat.
> 
> Siamese are the best and they will talk to you - ours did



I was looking for a Siamese but couldn't find any for sale in my area, so I decided to go look at Tonkinese, which is what Benedict is. They are a cross between Siamese and Burmese. They show the affection of a Burmese and have the intelligence of a Siamese. He is just incredible. He's like a dog, fetches and all! I will get a Siamese though, they are beautiful.


----------



## Kitah (Apr 6, 2012)

So are dogs, ferrets and any other predator Dragonlover... but I wont get into this debate. My cats have no access to wildlife, so cannot kill anything, unlike dogs which still roam backyards and kill any wildlife that stray into the yards... Its not as black and white as many people think it is. 

Anyway.. gorgeous cats everyone


----------



## dragonlover1 (Apr 6, 2012)

well kitah I'm glad you keep your cats inside ,wish more people did,there are too many ferals around including some in my area.


----------



## Kitah (Apr 6, 2012)

Same, if only hey... I don't have any tolerance for strays, ferals or wandering cats in general... 

enough off-topicness.. sorry!


----------



## swan91 (Apr 6, 2012)

here are my babies!
sienna (brown spotted)and tai (silver spotted)
they are bengals for anyone who is curious, and both of them absolutely LOVE water! too many times ive heard a 'splash' and a wet cat in the toilet bowl (-_-)
they are really great cats... like dogs, very loyal and very loving


----------



## GlennB (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## xterra (Apr 6, 2012)

These are our lazy ragdolls. They spend a lot of time on their back in the middle of the lounge room floor.
View attachment 246215
View attachment 246216


----------



## GlennB (Apr 6, 2012)

This is ronnie Bit of a dirty face at the moment mrs is getting lazy lol


----------



## zack13 (Apr 6, 2012)

First one is Precious and she is my sweet heart second one is Milo and a massive pain he thinks he is king.

Precious comes to me on command when I whistle every time and only when I whistle. Milo plays fetch I have a video of it I'll see if I can find it somewhere.


----------



## Stompsy (Apr 6, 2012)

Gorgeous cats people! I have 3 others, 4 in all. I'll find more pics.


----------



## swan91 (Apr 6, 2012)

i take my cats on walks... well it is illegal to let bengal cats outside as they are such amazing hunters they worry that the bengals will kill all the possums and things... so i get out the harness and take them out for strolls in the sun for that vitamin D, but they have plenty of fun inside too... id love to build them a little cat run though so i could put them outside so i could have a break from cats laying on me all day!


----------



## Stompsy (Apr 6, 2012)

Some more pics of my tribe!

Blue. First one is when he was a bub and the second is now. 











Mishka. I took her from a friend when he was moving states, he was going to take her to the pound. She's old and very grumpy. 






Jezebel. I also rescued her. The lady I took her from had adopted her from the RSPCA and for some reason was going to take her back. Benedict and her are bff's. 











Some more of Ben and one of them smooching. 
















I love bengals. Would love one of those one day and a little tiny singapura too. 

Yes, I'm the crazy cat lady and proud of it!


----------



## browny (Apr 6, 2012)

I love all animals which is lucky since they all seem to love me, with our current situation we can't have much in the way of pets so I got a surprise birthday present last year of having to pick out a kitten.this is Meeya the day we picked her up


about 2 months ago we got a feet-seat and it took about 10mins for her to decide it's perfect for a nap (dodgy fone pic so it's a little out of focus)
she's strictly an inside cat if anyone was curious, she is a tiny little thing and last vet visit she just tipped 1kg woohoo :lol:

nice cats people and some dam good photo's too I'm such an amateur lol


----------



## Kitah (Apr 6, 2012)

LOVE calicos


----------



## zaphyrr (Apr 6, 2012)

These are my 2 babies  More bengals....

The brown one is Leo and the silver guy is Zeus


In the first photo I was just about to jump in the bath but I was beaten to it! Lucky it wasn't hot....



AMS05 said:


> i take my cats on walks... well it is illegal to let bengal cats outside as they are such amazing hunters they worry that the bengals will kill all the possums and things... so i get out the harness and take them out for strolls in the sun for that vitamin D, but they have plenty of fun inside too... id love to build them a little cat run though so i could put them outside so i could have a break from cats laying on me all day!



I do this too  Whenever I get the harnesses out they both get excited and run over to sit at the door and wait for me to put them on!

Personally, I think they would be as good a hunter as any other domestic cat. I would NEVER let my guys out without their leads but I wasn't aware that it was actually illegal?


----------



## ingie (Apr 7, 2012)

My fluffies! (they are all big now)

Bear 






Bunnie





Wolfie


----------



## Stompsy (Apr 7, 2012)

Kitah :) said:


> It seems as though some people on APS have dubbed me the crazy cat lady.. dunno why, I rekon its TOTALLY uncalled for
> 
> Here are a few quick pics of an outdoor cat run I made for my feline 'pride.' took a little while to do but I love making things, so was great fun! Sorry about the pic quality, these were taken after the last few beams etc were added, and it was getting dark...
> 
> ...



I can't wait to do this for my cats once we buy a house! Very cool!


----------



## swan91 (Apr 7, 2012)

it was made illegal to let bengals roam in NSW for a while there... im not sure if it still is... like around the time savannah cats were made illegal...


----------



## zaphyrr (Apr 7, 2012)

Well there you go..... lol


----------



## shaffycat (Apr 7, 2012)

akarsha said:


> I was looking for a Siamese but couldn't find any for sale in my area, so I decided to go look at Tonkinese, which is what Benedict is. They are a cross between Siamese and Burmese. They show the affection of a Burmese and have the intelligence of a Siamese. He is just incredible. He's like a dog, fetches and all! I will get a Siamese though, they are beautiful.



You won't regret getting a siamese. they are just amazing and our girl used to fetch also and I swear she understood me so much that when I said it's time to go to bed she would go into my son's room for a good night cuddle and pat then into the laundry to her bed. she would also sleep with me on the bed nestled into my legs or back and when I was sick and lying on the bed for a sleep she would know and sit by my side and come up ever so gently to my face as if she was checking on me 
I miss her and her mum terribly as they literally grew up with my boys and my oldest was devastated when we lost her as they had a very special bond and the photos I have of them together are priceless
but now with our new boy LEO we are again enjoying the antics of having a cat around the house and he is a totally different personality and just makes my day when he snuggles up to me on the bed
benedict is so similar to our girl when I showed my son he just gasped as he thought it was a photo of her... 
when I was looking for LEO who is an Australian chocolate spotted Mist we were thinking of the bengals as they are also amazing and very much like the siamese but your boy is just gorgeous - keep going back to look at him and can just imagaine giving him a big cuddle


----------



## SYNeR (Apr 7, 2012)

akarsha said:


> This is Benedict. This was taken the day I went to look at all the kittens. The rest kept running away but Ben followed me around the room just watching me. Instead of me picking a kitten, he picked me!



What a beautiful animal. If ever I were to get another cat, this is exactly what I'd be looking at getting.


----------



## Stompsy (Apr 7, 2012)

shaffycat said:


> You won't regret getting a siamese. they are just amazing and our girl used to fetch also and I swear she understood me so much that when I said it's time to go to bed she would go into my son's room for a good night cuddle and pat then into the laundry to her bed. she would also sleep with me on the bed nestled into my legs or back and when I was sick and lying on the bed for a sleep she would know and sit by my side and come up ever so gently to my face as if she was checking on me
> I miss her and her mum terribly as they literally grew up with my boys and my oldest was devastated when we lost her as they had a very special bond and the photos I have of them together are priceless
> but now with our new boy LEO we are again enjoying the antics of having a cat around the house and he is a totally different personality and just makes my day when he snuggles up to me on the bed
> benedict is so similar to our girl when I showed my son he just gasped as he thought it was a photo of her...
> when I was looking for LEO who is an Australian chocolate spotted Mist we were thinking of the bengals as they are also amazing and very much like the siamese but your boy is just gorgeous - keep going back to look at him and can just imagaine giving him a big cuddle



Thanks, I love him to bits. Do you have any pictures of LEO?



SYNeR said:


> What a beautiful animal. If ever I were to get another cat, this is exactly what I'd be looking at getting.



Thanks. He's a tonkinese. Best cat I've ever owned, not only for looks but personality. And such a smoocher!


----------



## Snakewoman (Apr 7, 2012)

Krystal looks like she's rolling her eyes in this one.


----------



## reptileKev81 (Apr 7, 2012)

Mum and bro have just returned from the vet.
So it turns out that wednesday is a boy lol
He also does have cat flu, and an eye infection.
Doctor said it should be easy to manage and he'll pull through just fine


----------



## Stompsy (Apr 7, 2012)

Well, I hope Wednesday gets nice and healthy over the coming days/weeks and settles into a life of loves and luxury! Glad to hear he should be ok.


----------



## reptileKev81 (Apr 7, 2012)

SYNeR said:


> What a beautiful animal. If ever I were to get another cat, this is exactly what I'd be looking at getting.


I know next to nothing about cats, but when i see this pic it reminds me of egyptian cats. Are they the same?


----------



## Kitah (Apr 7, 2012)

Good to hear Kev, you definitely did the right thing by taking her to the vet as I said. Did they explain what preventative medicines, diet etc you need to give him? And don't worry, male and female cats are commonly mistaken. A male can often go in to be castrated, only to turn into a spey, for example hehe. 

I'm really glad your little one's come into your care 

As to Akarsha's cat, thats a Tonkinese.. the main breed I think of when I hear the word 'Egyptian' are the Abyssinian, like in these pictures (From google  nice looking cats


----------



## shaffycat (Apr 7, 2012)

View attachment 246265
this is leo when he was just a baby after we brought him home

and this is him now - he is a lovely caramel/chocolate/latte colour and has spots on his body and stripes on his tail 
very spoilt and thinks he is a human when hubby is in the kitchen preparing dinner Leo sits on his scratching post and gives hubby this look like... hello I'm here for my share of the feast and of course hubby gives in because if he is ignorned his next step is to jump down and sit next to hubbys feet with his tail draped across hubbys feet as if to say your not going anywhere untill I get FOOD  of course it works everytime

View attachment 246267
and this one akarsha is my son and our siamese girl - this photo is my favorite and was probably taken a year before she left us - she just adored my son and would melt into his arms  miss her to this day and could never find another one like her


----------



## Stompsy (Apr 7, 2012)

Kitah would be right about the Egyptian cats. Tonks are a relatively new breed and have not long been recognized as a breed of their own. 

LEO is gorgeous! Such a pretty boy. I need to stop looking at cats because I just want more! I already have 4 and my other half would not allow anymore babies!

I can only see the middle pic you posted of LEO, the others aren't showing up.


----------



## reptileKev81 (Apr 7, 2012)

Kitah :) said:


> Good to hear Kev, you definitely did the right thing by taking her to the vet as I said. Did they explain what preventative medicines, diet etc you need to give him? And don't worry, male and female cats are commonly mistaken. A male can often go in to be castrated, only to turn into a spey, for example hehe.
> 
> I'm really glad your little one's come into your care
> 
> As to Akarsha's cat, thats a Tonkinese.. the main breed I think of when I hear the word 'Egyptian' are the Abyssinian, like in these pictures (From google  nice looking cats



Thanks Kitah! 

I wasn't the one to take Wednesday to the vet, I have too many animals of my own to look after lol, but I'm assuming my brother and mum got all that info from the vets.
Just wanted to ask about the milk. The vet didn't give them any formula, and said the supermarket pets milk is ok? Maybe he's not as young as i think....

And those photos are perfect when i think of the egyptians  Thanks for sharing!

Oh yeah, btw, I believe cats are much easier to toilet train than dogs, is that right?


----------



## shaffycat (Apr 7, 2012)

akarsha said:


> Kitah would be right about the Egyptian cats. Tonks are a relatively new breed and have not long been recognized as a breed of their own.
> 
> LEO is gorgeous! Such a pretty boy. I need to stop looking at cats because I just want more! I already have 4 and my other half would not allow anymore babies!
> 
> ...


----------



## SYNeR (Apr 7, 2012)

I really really like akarsha's cat. However, looking around at Tonkinese cats -- there are also a lot I'm not too fond of.
I like the elegant looking face and big bright blue eye, but some others I've seen look quite boney/scrawny.


----------



## shaffycat (Apr 7, 2012)

take 2 -think I've worked it out... gotta love google


----------



## Stompsy (Apr 7, 2012)

SYNeR said:


> I really really like akarsha's cat. However, looking around at Tonkinese cats -- there are also a lot I'm not too fond of.
> I like the elegant looking face and big bright blue eye, but some others I've seen look quite boney/scrawny.



They are muscular cats but are much heavier than they look. I believe he's a mink coat and they are the ones with the aqua eyes. Tonks come in heaps of different colors, some even look like Russian blues.


----------



## Kitah (Apr 7, 2012)

Start offering solid food now, and see whether your little one will start eating it- you'd be amazed at how young they will start eating solids- I rekon he'll show at least some interest now  . Hills tinned kitten food is great, as are their kitten biscuits- perhaps my favourite brand. Thing to watch with kittens is that its essential they're on a good complete diet, to support their growth. If the nutritional content is in the incorrect ratios, or crap quality products were used and the cat cant actually absorb it, you can end up with issues. So, perhaps start by offering a decent quality tinned/kitten wet food, and then offer dry food. Another thing with kittens is that because they need a lot of energy and other nutrients to grow, they often cant physically eat enough wet foods to get adequate amounts- hence why biscuits, being a dry and concentrated form, can achieve this much better, if that makes sense. Once onto a good quality kitten diet, milk wont be needed at all  

And yes, cats are typically extremely easy to toilet train. They instinctively want to dig and bury their business, so if you simply place them in the tray they quite often just go to use it. I usually start kittens in a small room, such as a single bedroom, where they know the litter, food and water are- this becomes their 'safe' place and they learn quite quickly. When you later let them out to roam the house, they still know where the litter etc is, and if they get frightened they run back to where they know is 'safe' 

Anyway, hope this made sense. Just what works for me, and from experience


----------



## reptileKev81 (Apr 7, 2012)

Yeah, the Dr put Wednesday at 4-6weeks and we are offering solid cat food as instructed by the Dr as well as her milk bottle.

Thanks for sharing your lovely pictures and knowledge everybody


----------



## Kitah (Apr 7, 2012)

Sorry, don't mean to butt in.. Just trying to help! 

Crazy cat lady -out- ! 

hehehe

Goodluck


----------



## Stompsy (Apr 7, 2012)

shaffycat said:


> take 2 -think I've worked it out... gotta love google



She was gorgeous. I can understand why you would be so upset, they look like they had a very special friendship. And LEO looks so much lighter, it's amazing how their colors can change as they get older.


----------



## shaffycat (Apr 7, 2012)

akarsha said:


> She was gorgeous. I can understand why you would be so upset, they look like they had a very special friendship. And LEO looks so much lighter, it's amazing how their colors can change as they get older.



yes she was a one in a lifetime cat  as for Leo yeah his colour was so creamy when he was little and as they mature the full colour comes through. When I got him he reminded me of Kimba the white lion.... cartoon from my childhood and he had these really big paws and hubby suggested the name Leo


----------



## GlennB (Apr 7, 2012)

this is chief long hair Persian


----------



## reptileKev81 (Apr 7, 2012)

Awesome. I love the look of persians


----------



## GlennB (Apr 7, 2012)

he needs to be clipped and bathed tho


----------



## Stompsy (Apr 7, 2012)

GlennB said:


> this is chief long hair Persian



I love their squished up faces. Makes them look so pretentious. Is he affectionate?


----------



## GlennB (Apr 7, 2012)

yeah hes affectionate our exotic boy is the same too there sooks lol


----------



## Stompsy (Apr 7, 2012)

GlennB said:


> yeah hes affectionate our exotic boy is the same too there sooks lol



They just love you!


----------



## GlennB (Apr 7, 2012)

Of course we spoil them as all our animals


----------



## Stompsy (Apr 7, 2012)

Lol don't we all!


----------



## reptileKev81 (Apr 8, 2012)

Mum feeding him with the bottle
In this photo you can see how tiny he is. 




He's responding well to his medicine which is good. 
In the meantime we are trying to get used to calling him a he lol


----------



## Stompsy (Apr 8, 2012)

Aww look at him. He's so cute!


----------



## reptileKev81 (Apr 8, 2012)

lol yeah hes a darling.
And he is already showing signs of being spoilt!

I felt sorry for my dog, as it was obvious he was getting jealous. He can't understand why everyone is fussing over this new kitty.

To make him feel better, I decided to ignore the kitty and stroked and petted the dog for a half hour str8. He was enjoying it, though I could tell he was annoyed that the cats was allowed on the bed and he wasn't.

Anyways, kitty wasn't happy with not being the centre of attention and was trying to get between me and the dog, lols.
I picked her up and put her aside, my dog was excited as hell, lols
Kitty tried again, but i ignored her. So she bit me, lols

Any tips on dealing with jealousy between the 2?
The dog is mine, and the cat is my brothers, but being the unresponsible kid he is, he frequently dumps the kitty with one of us to look after when he goes out or is just too lazy to deal with a needy animal.

And the dog follows her around, trying to get attention away from whoever is looking after the kitty. He sat outside my bro's bedroom door all night last night, which is weird since he and my brother dont like each other, dont get along and never hang out, especially is his room which is off limits to dog.


----------



## Stompsy (Apr 8, 2012)

When we introduced our cats and dogs we just kept telling the dogs to leave the cats alone and they soon get the hint. I probably wouldn't leave the kitty alone with your pup though, just incase.


----------



## Ricochet (Apr 8, 2012)

Gotta admit I'm not really a cat fan (at all), but the Mrs. has one that she loves like a kid. Funny enough he attacks most things, but doesn't really worry about the snake.


----------



## reptileKev81 (Apr 8, 2012)

Yeah we have been extra careful not to leave her alone with the dog.
We still aren't sure if the dog is only playing rough with her or if there is real aggression, but we're not taking any chances.
After about a year the dog has learnt to leave the beardie alone. Hopefully he learns to leave the cat alone too.

I spoilt the dog earlier, lol, after i got rid of the cat I realised we had no doggie treats left, and cant buy any due to easter hols.
So I gave him a BIG spoonful of peanut butter, lols, I think he loves it as much as I love watching him go nuts licking it from under his lip lol


----------



## Stompsy (Apr 8, 2012)

LOL THAT'S AWESOME!!!! Hahahahahha


----------



## Schnecke (Apr 8, 2012)

This is Indy, my rescued Tonkinese (Got her at 13 weeks weighing 450g) she is now 5kgs and is 6 years old. She is an amazing dogcat (thinks she is a dog - spends a lot of her time on her back with her feet in the air looking adorable) and never fails to come when she's called. She is great in the car and at the vets (just wants to get onto the floor and explore, she drags me around hahal.

The most common words in our household are "Mew Mew" LMAO (I think we talk to her a bit TOO much and in waaaaaayy to high pitch haha)

For a 5kg cat, she is a leanie - people go to pick her up and are shocked at how heavy she actually is... Certainly doesn't look it.

Her nickname is Indycus (thanks to my partner, Centro, a member here) and I don't know what life woule be like without her..... She is amazing.

Photo 1: Her version of "Helping me weed the garden" (she is often helpful at being a Project Manager)
Photo 2: What she loves to do when I have a bath in the winter
Photo 3: Going on a car ride
Photo 4: Her FAVE thing - Plastic bags. She loves getting in them and being picked up and taken for a walk around the house.....


----------



## Stompsy (Apr 8, 2012)

Schnecke said:


> This is Indy, my rescued Tonkinese (Got her at 13 weeks weighing 450g) she is now 5kgs and is 6 years old. She is an amazing dogcat (thinks she is a dog - spends a lot of her time on her back with her feet in the air looking adorable) and never fails to come when she's called. She is great in the car and at the vets (just wants to get onto the floor and explore, she drags me around hahal.
> 
> The most common words in our household are "Mew Mew" LMAO (I think we talk to her a bit TOO much and in waaaaaayy to high pitch haha)
> 
> ...



Yup. Best cats ever. My tonk is like my best mate. He's in on everything I do. Was looking at the forum on my iPad before and he decided to move closer and watch everything I clicked. I have actually downloaded three apps for him because he loves it so much. She is lovely. And they just get better!


----------



## reptileKev81 (Apr 8, 2012)

lols, i noticed wednesday watching my computer screen as i was watching a movie on my iMac, haha
Can imagine your cats and the iPads


----------



## Fuscus (Apr 9, 2012)




----------



## sarah_m (Apr 9, 2012)

This is the ragdoll kitty we are adopting in a couple of weeks. She is only 4 weeks old in this picture and her name is Chaya (pronounced chai-a, its a hindi word that means shadow) I cant wait to have a cat again!


----------



## Snake-Supplies (Apr 9, 2012)

I still hate cats


----------



## Stompsy (Apr 9, 2012)

We still don't care.

Also, Sarah m, that kitty is adorable.


----------



## reptileKev81 (Apr 10, 2012)

OMG Chaya is a babe! How adorable, lol

Wednesdays seems to be biting alot. Not hard enough to hurt, but she is constantly trying to knaw on my fingers  He doesn't seem to understand no like our previous dogs, lol
Teething? Should i let her bite? Or is it something we should discourage while he is young?
In the meantime we are struggling to remember that she is actually a he lols, he is still frequently referred to as her, lol, poor kitty


----------



## Stompsy (Apr 10, 2012)

Buy her heaps of toys. And play with her lots. She probably just chewing your fingers playfully and if you get other things to take her mind off your fingers, she'll appreciate it too. 

You can get cheap ping pong balls in discount shops and they love them!


----------



## cwebb (Apr 12, 2012)

okay.. as promised 

thumpa is 16 years old.. the photo of me with the ring in my nose is at least 4 years old, so no judging allowed haha.
i lubb my kitty, would be devo if something happened to him. hes such a boss.
never scratches, bites.. anything. hisses at the dogs.. thats about it
the photo of him and the cattle dog laying down was before i got my dane mastiff x..
when i got diesel, the cattle dog got really protective of him and after 11 years decided she hated the cat now and is really aggressive towards him
pretty sad cos they got along

and the picture of me on the lounge with the two cats... the other one is optimus. he just disappeared  miss him a bit, he was very playful. thumpa doesnt miss him one bit haha.


----------



## reptileKev81 (Apr 12, 2012)

Cool pics cwebb 

I did buy Wednesday some toys when my bro first got her, but she wasn't really interested in them. Though now, she is getting really curious, and we can keep her amused for hours 

Got one of those cat toys on a stick, which she loves! And she also finds my remote control cars and helicopters very amusing, though we do have to be very careful with the chopper....
Will get some pingpong balls tomorrow and give em a try 
And might also go with the old cliche and get her a ball of yarn, hehe


----------



## Kitah (Apr 12, 2012)

Just caution with string and plastic- many cats are prone to eating them. For some bizarre reason, so many, many cats just have a fetish with string/plastic and it usually ends up in gastrointestinal blockages and an emergency surgery unfortunately... so I'd steer clear of yarn  

Something my guys love are those cat tunnels- I picked up heaps really cheap from discount stores, but you can get them for about $20 on ebay for example. My cats go nuts in them hehe  As Wednesday keeps growing, his desire to play will just be hightened and he'll probably turn into a playful nutter hehe


----------



## Stompsy (Apr 13, 2012)

If you can't afford a cat tunnel try empty boxes. My cats go crazy with them.


----------



## Kitah (Apr 13, 2012)

Empty boxes are brilliant. Cut small cat sized holes in random bits of each box, and they go crazy... My old housemate decorated the house one day with empty boxes from the work place- cats went ballistic


----------



## Stompsy (Apr 13, 2012)

I just have to post this pic of Benedict that my partner sent me earlier.


----------



## Benskene (Apr 13, 2012)

This is the little guy I got the missus for Xmas!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oOLaurenOo (Apr 13, 2012)

Hey Kev, I rescue and rehome kittens a lot... although sometimes I can't help myself and I have to keep one...  But, just some helpful hints that I have found really helped me. 
Firstly, because Wednesday is by himself (No litter mates to keep him company) He is going to constantly want attention, this is a given lol. If your worried about him biting you can get a toy and let him bite the toy instead of your hand but if you still want to play with him with you hand thats fine!! Cats can be trained, they are very smart. When ever he bites to hard say no, firmly and just stop playing. He will probably move to attack you shirt, or legs, or anything to keep the game going but you just need to make it clear the game is over. As soon as he realises its over give him a minute then you can go right back to playing again! It won't take him long to figure out he has to be gentle!! The other thing I was going to mention is Di Vetalac. It is a milk substitute for animal babies (especially native animals) And is a hundred times cheaper then kitten of puppy milk you will buy at the store (And just as, if not better for them) It comes in a tin as powder form, just mix it up according to the instructions on the back. (You can buy it at the vets) I use it with all the baby animals that come through my door and have found it works great and goes well in their little tummies. with your dog, I wouldn't leave the two alone together (As you have already said you are monitoring them . ) But i think you will find that as the kitten grows they will be fine together. Try not to worry to much about the dog feeling left out, it sounds like he is hanging inside with the family and I'm sure he is very happy about it!! As the kitten grows, he will probably have no fear of dogs (Growing up with one so close) And with most dogs its that 'run' response from cats that gets them chasing.. I think you will find as Wednesday gets bigger he will probably be more then happy to play with his canine friend. Just something you will have to keep an eye on while he is so tiny!! Good luck with your baby! I have found that hand reared cats are absolute gems that just want to hang out ALL THE TIME!!!!    Hope all goes well with his cat flu and he make a speedy recovery!!


----------



## CrystalMoon (Apr 13, 2012)

Here is my gorgeous Boy Joey... He is a ragdoll x birman he is terrified of birds, chased a gecko once and was totally astounded when it's tail fell off now gives them a wide birth lol he found a baby mouse and killed it by falling asleep on it lol he has not an ounce of killer in him he is a "freak" of cat nature lol


----------



## Snakewoman (Apr 13, 2012)

akarsha said:


> If you can't afford a cat tunnel try empty boxes. My cats go crazy with them.



Our cats love boxes too 

My cat was very amused when I put ping pong balls in the bath tub, he had fun for ages! I bought them some new toys the other day, a couple with feathers on the end and a couple of toy mice. My mother's cat loves the fake mice. I bought the toys with the feathers because my cat has a thing for the feather duster lol.


----------



## browny (Apr 13, 2012)

boxes (otherwise known as cat traps) seem to be a great toy for almost every cat, I had 9 boxes scattered around the living area few weeks ago and the cat was loving it but since we could barely walk anywhere I squashed a few to throw out....I got the worst evil looks for days lmao.

Don't know about your bro's kitten Kev' but my little one seems to love anything shiny so foil of all kinds rolled up are a winner, any balls that she can grab (scraggy or rubbery types) and about 30-40mm in size are also a favourite, her favourite toy to date though came from the xmas bag the missus did up for her, it's a little $2 key ring fluffy monkey I just took off the ring. Checking through all the cheap shops for any toys is easiest.

Other than the tunnels, most cats also love the 'cat condo' lol I bought a really good one its almost 2m tall, about 1.6m wide when spread out fully with 4 levels on each side and 3 places to sleep or hide and most of the uprights are scratching posts too so it's definitely getting used.

hope 'mr' wednesday and your dog learn to get along too


----------



## reptileKev81 (Apr 14, 2012)

Great pics and info guys  Keep em coming!

Oh yeah, any tips on toilet training? So far he has peed on my bed twice 
And he didnt even move from it! He just sat in it lols. I didn't know what he had done until I picked him up and saw the puddle under him, lols
He has a Kitty Litter tray, which is in my brothers room, as this is the room she mainly lives in. 
Next time she wee's, should I soak it up with paper towels, then put the paper towels into the litter tray?
I once trained a dog like that, lol, no idea if it would work with Wednesday....


----------



## Stompsy (Apr 14, 2012)

I'd just make sure that after each meal and every time she wakes from a nap or starts sniffing around put her in the litter. She'll soon get the drift!


----------



## oOLaurenOo (Apr 14, 2012)

Its pretty easy to litter train cats. They naturally want to dig and scratch when they toilet. Just keep taking him and standing him in it. especially after he wakes up from a sleep (First thing in the morning) You can get his front paws and just dig in the kitty litter with them. This might encourage him to go. Persistence is key and remember, the closer eye you keep on him now, the sooner he will figure it out!


----------



## reptileKev81 (Apr 14, 2012)

Thanks guys.
My irresponsible brother has gone away for the weekend, lols, typical, everyone else looks after his cat more often then he does.
Hopefully I can get him litter trained by the time he gets back, as i know my brother is easily distracted and can never follow through with things he starts, litter training i'm sure is one of em, lol


----------



## oOLaurenOo (Apr 14, 2012)

Just put the kitty litter in a place nearby and always leave it in the same spot.. I have mine in the laundry, which is further away, but that just means you have to take the kitten in there more often. And if you see him scratching or trying to dig on the carpet or bed. Straight to the kitty litter lol!


----------



## browny (Apr 14, 2012)

I got really lucky with my kitten, the lady we got her from had a large outdoor aviary with a spot that wasn't paved so she put in wood shavings and the mother cat used that as the toilet area and the kittens followed suit, all I did was buy a small bag of wood shavings and mixed it with the normal litter (within 30 mins of being home she had a little feed of what she was used to eating and was using the litter tray) it lasted about 3 weeks and after that she learnt well enough and still used the litter tray, doesn't get any easier lol.

as mentioned have the tray somewhere easily found and by the sounds of it not in your brothers room, and also mentioned before keep a vigilant eye on him and rush him to the tray every time and before you know it he'll use it on his own. it took me 2 months and 4 moves to get the litter tray where I want it just to make sure it was used every time so don't worry about it being somewhere as you can easily move it in a fairly short time 

full points for all your effort so nice to see people who have love and care for any and all animals.


----------



## HerperBaz (Apr 14, 2012)

reptileKev81 said:


> I LOVE THEM lols
> 
> I've always been a dog person, and never wanted a cat.
> Then after watching episodes of the trailerpark boys, I changed my mind, I didn't hate them anymore (obviously Bubbles was my fave character)
> ...



About a month ago now my brother brought home a stray who he named Thursday 




The black one is my turtle shell


----------



## reptileKev81 (Apr 14, 2012)

browny said:


> full points for all your effort so nice to see people who have love and care for any and all animals.



I do love all animals, though I never thought I'd ever want to have a cat. But I am a sucker for all baby animals, I just find them so cute, haha, their impossible to turn away lol
If my bro brought home an adult cat i'd be like "cat, so what!" lol

Wednesdays claws are really sharp, like razor sharp, and i'm copping alot of ouchy stinging scratches lols
Can I cut them? Using normal clippers, and keeping away from the pink area? I remember being told i could do so with my dog, never did though, always got the groomers to come round and do it, lols
Our house is all tiles or woodfloor, nothing to wear them down so her claws really are bothering me, lol, i'm willing to try doing them myself



HerperBaz said:


> About a month ago now my brother brought home a stray who he named Thursday
> 
> View attachment 247433
> 
> ...



Lols, really? Did he get him on a thursday? Maybe my brother and your brother are friends, haha


----------



## HerperBaz (Apr 14, 2012)

yeah mate you can buy animal clippers from pet store quick and easy to cut them.. 

my cats dont seem to mind anyway..


----------



## reptileKev81 (Apr 14, 2012)

cool, ill pick one up tomorrow and give it a try. She seems to allow me to hold and inspect her paws so i dont think there will be much hassle doing it.
We did try to do our dog, but he wont let anyone touch his legs or feet lol, he'll bite you before that ever happens lol


----------



## HerperBaz (Apr 14, 2012)

haha don't underestimate by the old toms Kev..

I still bear scars 4 years on from a bite that left 3 puncture wounds in my wrist.


----------



## gregcranston (Apr 14, 2012)

View attachment 247465
View attachment 247466

Here is our British Shorthair girl Lily, doing what she does best, sleeping and also plotting to escape, lol.


----------



## Megzz (Apr 17, 2012)

Not great quality pics but the only ones I have on the laptop... heres 'Cindy' (short for Cinderella... my 3 year old named her ok!)


----------



## blackthorn (Apr 18, 2012)

This is my cat Chickin (yes I know it's a weird name ). He's a burmese and he's very much an in your face kind of cat. In fact, he's currently sitting right in front of me demanding attention. He's pretty smart too, he's learned how to open the sliding wardrobe doors, he opens the pantry door, he worked out the screen sliding doors, and he's pretty close to figuring out the front door, he jumps and hangs on with his back feet in the fly screen and his front paws wrapped around the handle 'cause he sees us doing something with that and the door opens.. won't take him long to work out what to do. He also opens drawers in the kitchen and the coffee table and sits in them. He likes to wait at the sink until you put the plug in and fill it up a little so he can drink. He only goes outside with a harness, I just tether him to 'his' tree and he's happy as just sitting there in the sun. He knows what the harness is, if I go and get it, he'll come running and sit on my lap and try and shove his head through it to put it on and starts purring like mad. He's also learned what time I get home and 5 mins before I get home he starts pacing between the window and the front door and greets me with a yowl as if to say 'hurry up it's my dinner time!' lol.





















he wasn't so impressed about the jumper (it's the dog's jumper, I just wondered if he'd tolerate it)





I would definitely not encourage your kitten to bite, I let mine bite as a kitten and we thought it was cute that he would chase our feet under the blanket... and then summer came around and the blanket was now a sheet and the pouncing hurt a fair bit, lol. Also he now bites a lot when playing, and hard! I cut his claws, otherwise I'd look like I shoved my arms in a blender. He's not a fan of having his claws cut though, so I'd suggest making sure it's a good experience for your kitten, get someone to distract him with tasty treats while you do it, and if he doesn't like it, I'd only do one paw at a time so you're not holding him down to get them all done.


----------



## Stompsy (Apr 18, 2012)

blackthorn said:


> This is my cat Chickin (yes I know it's a weird name ). He's a burmese and he's very much an in your face kind of cat. In fact, he's currently sitting right in front of me demanding attention. He's pretty smart too, he's learned how to open the sliding wardrobe doors, he opens the pantry door, he worked out the screen sliding doors, and he's pretty close to figuring out the front door, he jumps and hangs on with his back feet in the fly screen and his front paws wrapped around the handle 'cause he sees us doing something with that and the door opens.. won't take him long to work out what to do. He also opens drawers in the kitchen and the coffee table and sits in them. He likes to wait at the sink until you put the plug in and fill it up a little so he can drink. He only goes outside with a harness, I just tether him to 'his' tree and he's happy as just sitting there in the sun. He knows what the harness is, if I go and get it, he'll come running and sit on my lap and try and shove his head through it to put it on and starts purring like mad. He's also learned what time I get home and 5 mins before I get home he starts pacing between the window and the front door and greets me with a yowl as if to say 'hurry up it's my dinner time!' lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He is gorgeous. But more importantly, where did you get the jumper? Ben, my tonk would look ultra cute in that!


----------



## blackthorn (Apr 18, 2012)

akarsha said:


> He is gorgeous. But more importantly, where did you get the jumper? Ben, my tonk would look ultra cute in that!



My mother actually got it for my puppy so she could copy the pattern and make him some more, so I have no idea where she got it. I assume it was a pet shop, but I'm not sure which.


----------



## sarah_m (Apr 18, 2012)

Wow, what pretty orange eyes. Very striking!


----------



## Defective (Apr 18, 2012)

This is my cat. Her name is Vincent and she is treated like a princess...she also has an identity issue because she is female with a male name!
















^^having a snooze next to me while i'm in bed crook as a dog!


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Apr 18, 2012)

Young Vincent looks like Percy our cat ( he was actually going to be called Vincent! lol) bar the nose colours. They have similar ear tufts etc as well.


----------



## Snakewoman (Apr 18, 2012)

blackthorn said:


>



I love these pics. He's very cute and he looks very cheeky


----------



## Nes88c (Apr 18, 2012)

i like cats, (never used to like them) met my mums friend's cat that had 3 boys in the house, so when i went to pat him, under the table ( i was like 7, didnt realise u dont follow a cat that is hiding) he scratched me and his claw went through my index finger... was messy... i guess that cat didnt like chn... (dont blame it after seeing how they treated the cat)... then i had a bf who's parents had too cats, both rescued. one cat Felix was rescued from a ltter and the chn had dropped him on his nose, so it was a bit wonky, the other cat from a farm where they were just gunna drown them... i liked these cats, Felix HAD to sit on you lap while watching tv, and HAD to sleep between ur underarm. very cute...

my mum isnt a cat person so i cant have cats here, but i plan to own a Russian Blue one day... i love those cats.... I like bengals too but... maybe i'll have two cats LOL


----------



## blackthorn (Apr 18, 2012)

Tahlia said:


> I love these pics. He's very cute and he looks very cheeky



hehe.. yes he is very cheeky. He's our naughty toddler and he gets away with far too much, but we love him ^_^


----------



## yeahbutno (Apr 20, 2012)

Im not too much of a cat person but my dad has an oriental. He had one before this one and they have been the most loyal cats. His walks up to him before he leaves for work and wants a kiss! So strange, then she sits and the window and watches hin leave, around home time she will be waiting for him, not for food but just to be with him. She will sit next to his computer and sits with him if hes watching tv. Theyre all very friendly from what ive heard.


----------



## Snakewoman (Apr 20, 2012)

Yeahbutno said:


> Im not too much of a cat person but my dad has an oriental. He had one before this one and they have been the most loyal cats. His walks up to him before he leaves for work and wants a kiss! So strange, then she sits and the window and watches hin leave, around home time she will be waiting for him, not for food but just to be with him. She will sit next to his computer and sits with him if hes watching tv. Theyre all very friendly from what ive heard.



My cat isn't an oriental but he's the same. He follows me around in the mornings and wants to be cuddled. I know he isn't sucking up to me for food because I'm not the one who feeds him. He sooks all over me just as much after he's eaten too. He sits in the window and watches when I go somewhere, and greets me when I come home. He also goes running to the door when someone knocks on it, he loves meeting new people and getting pats from people he already knows. He likes sitting on me when I lay down on the couch to watch tv, but he always has to sit in my face haha.


----------



## reptileKev81 (Apr 20, 2012)

Gr8 stories everyone  And I'm loving all the pics, hehe

Wednesday has now been toilet trained, yay  He actively seeks his litterbox out when needed now, so were happy about that, so much easier than training a dog!

We did have a disagreement though, my brother only wants to feed him once a day, and it doesn't look like much either.
So I've been sneaking him an extra meal every morning. I think making him wait all day for his master to come home from work and feed him is a little slack since he doesnt get home from work till about 7. And he doesnt want anyone else feeding him, lol, IMO he needs a major attitude adjustment, haha

Wednesday is still a very cheeky, naughty kitty and is so playful, lol, and he and the dog seem to be getting on better. Though there are times he gets fed up being bullied by the dog and lunges at our pug. Our pug who is many times bigger than him runs away, lol


----------



## lovethefrilly (Apr 20, 2012)

Is she sneezing? If so I would bet that she has cat flu ;-( and the rest of the litter will also have it... Antibiotics and virus medications will hopefully get her over it!! But she may always have it....and when she gets stressed it will get bad again! Good luck


----------



## reptileKev81 (Apr 20, 2012)

No sneezing luckily.
Vet told us she had cat flu, but it has cleared up thankfully. And her eye infection is also better. 
Its amazing how quick they grow, after only a couple weeks we have noticed she is not as small and cute anymore lol

On another topic, what does it mean when his hairs are standing on end? I thought it meant he was angry or something, but it seems his hair is standing up all the time......
Does it mean he will always be a naughty boy? Or is the dog stressing him out more than we realise?
--edit--
lols, I still slip up and call him a her every now and then lols, bro gets angry whenever me or mum do it, lol


----------



## Kitah (Apr 21, 2012)

Kittens can sometimes have a.. 'poofy' type appearance, depends on the cat. Does the fur ever look 'normal'/not standing on end? Typically if it is a scared type behaviour the hair along the spine and the tail will all bristle up very prominently- to the extent that the tail looks like it doubles or triples in size, for shorthaired cats. Cats may also bristle up a little when playing... To tell which is which, it all depends on their other body posturing and behaviour. Ear position, eyes (e.g. dilated or constricted pupils), whether they're arched up, tail position (flicking, relaxed or held vertically), if they seem to be cowering etc are all also signs.

What else does your little guy look like he's doing at the time?

And glad to hear he's improving health wise


----------



## reptileKev81 (Apr 21, 2012)

Well it looks as if all his hair is always standing up, then there are longer hairs scattered all over him, which probably bring more attention to it.
His body language looks ok, have only seen him arch his back once, when the dog surprised him.
It's probably since he is always excited! He is so playful. He bounces around the house at a hundred miles an hour, lol.
And he likes to creep up and stalk things when something catches his eye like sudden movement
I think this kitten has A.D.H.D lols. He continues trying play while hes falling alseep, haha, so funny to watch lol


----------



## Stompsy (Apr 21, 2012)

If its poofy because it's scared, it will probably look like this:


----------



## Kitah (Apr 21, 2012)

Hehe  That just sounds normal to me, and it'll just be his 'type' of fur  And most kittens seem like they have ADHD lol! Its generally unusual if they don't seem to  They're so cute and funny because of it!

If you remember 'Kit' who I showed pictures of before in this thread- he looked rather poofy/fluffy as a baby (my other three didn't), but he doesn't look that way anymore. here's two quick examples- he reminded me of what happens with static hehe... With Kit it was much more prominent in person, but you can still kinda see what I mean with the pics


----------



## Snakewoman (Apr 21, 2012)

Kitah :) said:


> And most kittens seem like they have ADHD lol!



Lol, yes. I love watching kittens play. My cat is 16 months old and is still very playful. They're great until you tell them to get off the table...


----------



## reptileKev81 (Apr 21, 2012)

Kitah, that's exactly how Wednesdays fur looks!


----------



## KristenJ (Apr 21, 2012)

This was my baby boy Beau








and my boy Hamish, who is an absolute nutter 











Sorry they are so big :/ haha


----------



## Jay84 (Apr 21, 2012)

Oh i am so sorry......... but i could not resist posting these videos!!!!

Please watch them in order........ they are HILARIOUS !!!!!!!

eHarmony Video Bio - YouTube

Songify This - CAN'T HUG EVERY CAT -- a song about loving cats - YouTube


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Apr 22, 2012)

[video=youtube;Q34z5dCmC4M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q34z5dCmC4M&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## ingie (Apr 22, 2012)

I am super excited! I just ordered a bunch of equipment from catnets.com.au to make an outdoor cat enclosure for my 3 mischievous ragdolls.
It cost me less than $250 including shipping to get everything I need to enclose my 2.5m wide x 7.5m long x2.1m high back patio area, including a huge zipper door for access to the yard, and the stuff to join it to the house. I am in a rental but when I eventually leave (love this place) there will be no visible or significant damage to the house when I take the stuff with me.

I can't wait for the kitty litter tray to be outside! All their accessories (scratch posts, bed, toys, litter, food etc) wil be out in this area that has a roof over 50% of it. We won't have to have anything stinky or unsightly in the house anymore yayyyyyy    Kitties will still have access to the house, but can be confined to outside if desired. Most importantly I can turn my 'cat stuff room' back into the reptile room!!!!!

I recommend this site to anyone contemplating an outdoor cat enclosure because it is SO MUCH CHEAPER than anywhere else, and you can DIY to suit absolutely any space you want to convert.

When the stuff arrives and I install it, I will add some pictures!


----------



## Stompsy (Apr 22, 2012)

They are pretty awesome. Might have to look into those when we buy our house. My cats would love to come outside.


----------



## tahniandshae (Apr 22, 2012)

this is one of our cats. Simba, hes about a year old now


----------



## Defective (Apr 26, 2012)

^^Vincents milk beard





^^Breakfast Time


----------



## MathewB (Apr 26, 2012)

Here's Hamish, he's part cat, lion, squirrel and and various feral animals
























We've also got 3 Burmese, here's one of them.....this is Matilda





So many pictures........…


----------



## Kristy_07 (Apr 26, 2012)

Lovely kitties, everyone 

My two...

Seth (Siamese)





Or, Debilcat, as I like to call him...






And, Earl (Devon Rex)





(believe it or not, this is his happy face!)...





It took a little while for Seth to be friends... 





But, now they're mates!


----------



## ramzee86 (Apr 26, 2012)

Sorry to reck a perfectly happy thread, but my cat was shot by some doosh on the weekend. The bullet hit his upper left arm (obviously someone was among for the heart and missed)... He made it home on three legs! We took him to the vet when we noticed and the bullet was still in his leg, the took it out..
It's cost us over $1000 in vet bills and now have a cat has thankfully survived, but going through a very long healing process, all because someone thinks it's okay to shoot cats.

Anyway that's enough out of me but I'm SO FRUSTRATED!!


----------



## Hoplophile (Apr 26, 2012)

I tried to post my cat. But it wouldn't fit in the letterbox....


----------



## Heelssss (Apr 26, 2012)

ramzee86 said:


> Sorry to reck a perfectly happy thread, but my cat was shot by some doosh on the weekend. The bullet hit his upper left arm (obviously someone was among for the heart and missed)... He made it home on three legs! We took him to the vet when we noticed and the bullet was still in his leg, the took it out..
> It's cost us over $1000 in vet bills and now have a cat has thankfully survived, but going through a very long healing process, all because someone thinks it's okay to shoot cats.
> 
> Anyway that's enough out of me but I'm SO FRUSTRATED!!



thats so sad. glad the poor lil critter is ok. Such a shame there are so many mungrels out there!!!


----------



## Stompsy (Apr 26, 2012)

ramzee86 said:


> Sorry to reck a perfectly happy thread, but my cat was shot by some doosh on the weekend. The bullet hit his upper left arm (obviously someone was among for the heart and missed)... He made it home on three legs! We took him to the vet when we noticed and the bullet was still in his leg, the took it out..
> It's cost us over $1000 in vet bills and now have a cat has thankfully survived, but going through a very long healing process, all because someone thinks it's okay to shoot cats.
> 
> Anyway that's enough out of me but I'm SO FRUSTRATED!!



I believe you should probably transform him into an inside cat from now on. That so awful. Poor baby. I hope he recovers fully and scratches the [email protected])&e who did it right in the face.



Kristy_07 said:


> Lovely kitties, everyone
> 
> My two...
> 
> ...



Yay! They're friends! Very happy for them 

PS: I'm coming to steal them while you're not home! Way too cute!


----------



## reptileKev81 (May 21, 2012)

Hey guys,
Any tips on keeping wednesday as an indoors cat?
It is what we originally planned, but lately the curiosity got the better of him and he has started venturing into the backyard through our doggy door.
I guess it was inevitable, but the family doesn't him roaming the streets on his own.
He's scared of birds, so doesn't venture very far from the door, but we are worried its inevitable before he grows braver, and jumps the fence.
Our neighbours have some VERY BIG Mean dogs.
Each time I hang the laundry out, they're always snarling and barking at me, hate to think what they'd do to my cat... 

He doesn't seem to be scared of dogs, he actually bullies our pug around lol, and is the instigator of all their quarrels.

Also saw another thread on another forum. User's cat hasn't returned home for 3 months! I hope that never happens to us! Or anyone who loves their pet!

On a happier note, I love my cat even more. He normally sleeps in mum's bed, but the last few nights he has snuggled with me. Made me love him even more, lol


----------



## emmadiamond (Jul 29, 2012)

*My babies.*

Calais



Sumo.




Sumo and Franklin



Calais.


----------



## reptileKev81 (Jul 29, 2012)

lovely kitties 
Here is a recent one of wednesday, sporting his new collar and tag.
It was a mission to get it on him, and once we did, he spent ages trying to get it off, lol, twice he got the collar stuck in his mouth lol
Anyways, hes made peace with it now, and we can always find him by the jingling of his bell 

We are amazed at how quickly he is growing, and he is no longer afraid of birds, he actually leaps high into the air trying to catch them lol (luckily he hasnt caught one yet!) He likes jumping and running up the wall which i find amazingas he is able to get higher everyday, and we have lots of fun playing with him, especially with a laser pen


----------



## MartinT (Jul 29, 2012)

How are you people posting about cats on a site for reptiles :shock:


----------



## reptileKev81 (Jul 29, 2012)

Well, if you have a look, this thread is in the "Other Animals" section you genius! 
There are many other threads on people's dogs, cats, insects, fish etc since the majority of us are animal lovers. 

Why embarrass yourself with such a silly post??!?!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Jul 31, 2012)

This is my girl - Sakari, she is a himalayan, nearly 7yrs old with Tex, my horse.


----------



## sarah_m (Jul 31, 2012)

BlackHeaded92 said:


> This is my girl - Sakari, she is a himalayan, nearly 7yrs old with Tex, my horse.
> View attachment 260959


Love the name, does it mean anything?


----------



## reptileKev81 (Aug 1, 2012)

BlackHeaded92 said:


> This is my girl - Sakari, she is a himalayan, nearly 7yrs old with Tex, my horse.
> View attachment 260959



I am so jealous you have a horse lol, I would love one but obviously cannot keep one living in suburbia haha
And Sakari is a beautiful cat, and I do also love the name. Sounds Japanese?

Here's a more recent and better shot of my Kitty, Wednesday. The one above doesnt really show how much he's grown since the thread started. Here are some before and after pics
Keep the kitty pics coming guys  I'm loving em!!!


----------



## GabbyRAWR (Aug 1, 2012)

Awwww so cute! Good on you for saving them! 

The cat I grew up with sadly passed last year so we decided to get another. Having cats all your life then suddenly not hearing the meow when you open the fridge was just too abnormal for us. So we visited a friend who's cat had kittens and came home with two...

Windsor:View attachment 261013

And Rumour: View attachment 261014

A few months later at a New Years BBQ we were having, some neighbours dropped by to ask if we knew where the kitten they'd found wandering, lived. We said no but we'd ask around. Turns out it was from down the other end of the street. Mum took it back and put it with it's siblings and let the owner know. The next day we were cleaning up the decorations when the kitten walked up our driveway. Even though we didn't really want another cat, we just couldn't resist keeping her. She's the most well behaved, affectionate little princess. 
Freya:


----------



## Glenr1975 (Aug 1, 2012)

Here is Meow Meow, My cat


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Aug 2, 2012)

sarah_m said:


> Love the name, does it mean anything?



Yes it means Sweet in Inuit 



reptileKev81 said:


> I am so jealous you have a horse lol, I would love one but obviously cannot keep one living in suburbia haha
> And Sakari is a beautiful cat, and I do also love the name. Sounds Japanese?
> 
> Here's a more recent and better shot of my Kitty, Wednesday. The one above doesnt really show how much he's grown since the thread started. Here are some before and after pics
> Keep the kitty pics coming guys  I'm loving em!!!



Naww thanks 
I think it also means something in Japanese, got to look that up lol.
Your kitten is so cute, looking very happy


----------



## Snakewoman (Aug 5, 2012)

Had this one for a couple of months, her name is Syria. She likes to drink from a running tap, likes belly rubs and if you have meat you better watch out, she'll climb up you arms to get it lol.


----------



## humba_jumba (Aug 15, 2012)

This is Socks!!! 








He is too good...


----------



## bobby-van (Aug 15, 2012)

Rescued from death row.. she's such a beautiful kitten! First pic is when we saved her in March @ 8 weeks old, and the pics under that are her at 8 months old with her best friend, Fatty the Shingleback  (taken a few days ago)


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Sep 21, 2012)

Naww taste test


----------



## WaspGirl (Sep 22, 2012)

This is one of my cats....Cinta


----------

